# Like Lightening!



## Maverick (Apr 7, 2006)

Ordered late Wednesday, came Friday. :thumb: 

Really needed them for the weekend too :buffer: ..... just as shame it's pissing it down, but I guess even C&S can't control that!

Thankyou!!


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Maverick said:


> just as shame it's pissing it down, but I guess even C&S can't control that!
> 
> Thankyou!!


I believe Johnny's working on it :lol:


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

^^ I heard he was in talks with the big guy upstairs.lol


----------

